
Mysterious giant objects discovered in center of our galaxy - Mitt
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2012/16mar_theedge/
======
oscilloscope
These are theorized to be produced by relativistic jets from a black hole in
the galactic nucleus. Astronomical entities eject streams of matter along
their axis or rotation. The energy comes from infalling matter (accretion
disks). In the case of our sun, the accretion disk turned into planets and no
longer powers strong polar jets.

In the case of active galactic nuclei, an incredible amount of energy is
released as matter falls into the black hole. Particles are ejected at a
significant fraction of the speed of light, transferring energy to the
interstellar medium.

Galaxies moving quickly relative to an intergalactic medium can have helical
trails, rather than bubbles. The jets precess (wobble) like the Earth or a
top, which produces two helical paths. Tracing these paths is used as a tool
to study cluster mergers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativistic_jet>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_jet>

~~~
dhimes
I'm not sure you are talking about the same thing. These bubbles are thought
to come from a black hole "eating" a star, and are a relatively recent result.
You are talking about a long-known polar jet from an accretion disk.

See the article linked in my other comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3723535>

EDIT: to clarify, the new result is a further development of the previous
ideas.

~~~
oscilloscope
A black hole pulls material off of the star it "eats", creating an accretion
disk.

Artist's conception:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Accretion...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Accretion_disk.jpg)

But you're right- the bubbles are not the jets themselves. The bubbles would
be interstellar gas energized by the relativistic particles. As the gas
diffuses, it spreads from the jet's cone into a large bubble.

------
ck2
Besides the black hole? Hmm.

We really need to get the James Webb telescope up there - if congress cancels
that I will never forgive them.

------
dhimes
This article is over a year old. See also

<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27211/>

~~~
davidw
... and yet, its information is just now reaching us across the vastness of
the internet.

------
da02
"The bubbles are just the natural x-ray results from the electromagnetic
z-pinch nuclear effect in the middle of our galaxy."

From: [http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2011/02/image-of-the-
da...](http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2011/02/image-of-the-day-galaxy-
sized-bubbles-extending-from-the-milky-
way.html?cid=6a00d8341bf7f753ef014e5f7439ab970c#comment-6a00d8341bf7f753ef014e5f7439ab970c)

Not that I agree or disagree. It just seemed interesting from the Electric
Universe perspective.

More discussion here:
[http://www.thunderbolts.info/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&...](http://www.thunderbolts.info/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3371&start=0)

~~~
ThomPete
Hehe very diplomatic seeding of EU theory.

~~~
da02
I'm willing to shut up about EU if I get enough complaints. I barely
understand the details. It's interesting though. I was curious about thorium
reactors and ended up there after reading some James Hogan articles published
on a private-property anarchist website. Who knew.

------
brianbreslin
Question: could gamma rays such as these be collected to be used for energy
consumption? Maybe a gamma engine? Hoping someone smarter than me can answer
this theoretical q.

~~~
InclinedPlane
No.

While the individual energy of a single gamma ray can be very high the total
energy flux of all of the gamma rays is quite low, many orders of magnitude
less than the power available from ordinary sunlight. Also, it's very
difficult to convert gamma rays into electrical power efficiently.

~~~
brianbreslin
thanks. they were saying this stuff exists at billions of volts, thus my
question.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Electron Volts are a unit of energy. It's basically the amount of energy that
is released from a single electron travelling through an electric potential
difference of one volt. Ten billion electron Volts is a lot of energy for a
single particle but it is still one billionth of a single Joule.

------
epscylonb
I wonder what impact these phenomena would or could have on planets like
earth.

~~~
elorant
Gamma-ray bursts could destroy the ozone layer which filters the ultraviolet
rays of the sun. Ultraviolet radiation could destroy all plants and make
living on the surface unbearable.

It’s not an extinction level event but it’s pretty ugly .

~~~
jeangenie
>>It’s not an extinction level event but it’s pretty ugly .

Depends on the intensity, duration, & proximity of the radiation.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
ray_burst#Rates_and_poten...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
ray_burst#Rates_and_potential_effects_on_life_on_Earth)

------
sdfjkl
Warrior Raiel.

------
rorrr
Your mom?

